# VR6 268s and FI



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

Will these cams work with FI???? or stick with stock....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

will work great if you plan to rev atleast 7500rpm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dossantos25 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI ([email protected])*

you may run a little lean, i only say this if you are going to use a chip designed for a stock vr, as the cams will let alot more air into the motor top end.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (dossantos25)*

well I have the GIAC 268 program.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

I don't think GIAC offers a program for 268's and boost. There used to be a chip for 256's and a Z or VF charger but both were for use with stock injector if I remember correctly which is not gonna do too well.
If you are going turbo I would use them for sure. They will help keep the teeth on 3rd gear.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (MKII16v)*

I meant the 268 cam program. no such program with 268 plus FI..


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

Thinkin about 268's as well for my VF stage 2 SC. I think they will match the powerband of the charger better than the 256's I have in there now.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Yes they will...
brian K ran/runs 268 shricks at one point or another. I remember him posting about it a while back. Mike Babelock (spelling?) here on vortex also runs them with good success.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

This is true he does run those cams however he runs a standalone with his turbo also. So here we are at a crossroads. Do you.
A. buy a $1200.00 standalone(give or take +/- a few hundred)and spend some money to get them properly tunded.
B. Get C2 motorsports to make you a 268 cam chip profile tha works with a turbo. 
C. Be lucky enough to already have a standalone and a buddy who will program it for running Schrick 268's with your turbo and only charge you 3 or 4 8pcks. of Guiness or whatever respective beer said buddy likes to imbide into his gullet.
I may be wrong on some of these suggestions and if someone knows more than I do(which there are a lot of people who do)and care to chime in I will not argue at all only learn.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_This is true he does run those cams however he runs a standalone with his turbo also. So here we are at a crossroads. Do you.
A. buy a $1200.00 standalone(give or take +/- a few hundred)and spend some money to get them properly tunded.
B. Get C2 motorsports to make you a 268 cam chip profile tha works with a turbo. 
C. Be lucky enough to already have a standalone and a buddy who will program it for running Schrick 268's with your turbo and only charge you 3 or 4 8pcks. of Guiness or whatever respective beer said buddy likes to imbide into his gullet.
I may be wrong on some of these suggestions and if someone knows more than I do(which there are a lot of people who do)and care to chime in I will not argue at all only learn.


Jeff @ C2 says that as long as you do not exceed the limits of the injectors, any cams will work.


----------



## scarboroughdub (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

cams will not effect a chip tuned vehicle. if the car is running a maf sensor then your good to go. If the 268 cams suck in more air at a given point then the stock cams your still ok, reason being is the MAF sensor will notice this increased amount of air flow and compensate for it with more fuel to a certain extent.
now the only thing would be the timing map. since you have more air at a given point then a stock cam you can technically play with the timing map to make a bit more horsepower at that given point, this is where a custom chip would come in handy.
but if your not set on gaining 8hp then your set.
Love SD.

_Modified by scarboroughdub at 2:34 PM 7-16-2007_


_Modified by scarboroughdub at 2:37 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_This is true he does run those cams however he runs a standalone with his turbo also. So here we are at a crossroads. Do you.
A. buy a $1200.00 standalone(give or take +/- a few hundred)and spend some money to get them properly tunded.
B. Get C2 motorsports to make you a 268 cam chip profile tha works with a turbo. 

You don't need special/extra tuning to run cams on Jeff's software. As long as you aren't maxing out your injectors, you are fine. No need for standalone etc.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*

I have 2 93 VR6 Corrados at the moment... silver and green... greenwas involved in an accident and has the 268 cams GIAC 268 program chip and other go fast goodies on it.... silver is only mildly modded stock engine....
trying to decide what to do.... FI or continue the all motor setup with the green one....


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

Always a tough call. What are your power goals? Track times important? Allmotor can get up to 180 whp somewhat inexpensively. Cams, chip, cai, exhaust, test pipe etc. will get you around there. You could do all that new for ~$1100. Less if you pick up some used stuff. After that it's the land of diminishing returns for allmotor IMO. Headwork, Schrick manifold, overbore w/ pistons etc. gets very expensive and yields minimal results. If you wan't over 180-190 whp then I would just go FI. You could always do your bolt-ons that will work well with FI like exhaust, cams, chip(it's cheap). That way if you decide it's not enough and go FI you haven't wasted the money. This is what I did. 

A good allmotor setup can be alot of fun and turn some good times at the track *IF* they are lightened a decent amount and driven really well(good 60'). If not ,you'll be in the 14's and getting beaten up on the street by ALOT of newer cars. My corrado with boltons was alot of fun, but just not that fast by todays standards. 8psi has changed that









_Modified by slc92 at 5:15 PM 7-16-2007_


_Modified by slc92 at 5:15 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

Jeff @ C2 says that as long as you do not exceed the limits of the injectors, any cams will work. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i am running c2 30# software and injectors with schrick 268's and make 14psi with my vortech v1. no lean issues at all.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*

if thats the case with 268s and FI then maybe can try it.... 
THe engine in the silver car is stock with about 65k miles on it, at least thats what the PO told me.... has a chip, Bosal header, 2.25in.Magnaflow exhaust with resonator removed, trans has LSd and TDI 5th gear... its not too modded.. 
the green one has bolt ons, Schrick 268 cams, MKIV hg, 268 GIAC chips, Genie header, 2.25 Autotech exhaust with resonator removed and middle muffler removed,head rebuilt about 15k mile ago and shaved, trans has g60/VR6 gearing Quaiffe dif and 3.94 r&p... 
Any suggestions???


----------



## ExtremeVR6 (Sep 6, 2001)

*Re: (vwguin)*

... well since you're gonna be running C2 software anyways ... since you're boosting a vr6 and all... might as well get good ole Jeffery to tweak a chip for ya ...


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (ExtremeVR6)*

Who is Jeff??? I'm kinda new to the FI stuff..


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwguin)*

ttt anyone wanna trade me a turbo kit for VR6 stuff??


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (vwguin)*

what has to be done for the STG1 Kinetic turbo kit or C2 SC kit to work with Schrick 268 cams.... I'm curious......


_Modified by vwguin at 9:02 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

The stock ECU dynamically controls AFR & Timing based off MAF/O2 & Knock Sensor.. As long as the MAF/Injectors/FPR match the chip the ECU will adapt to practically any modifications on its own and safely. Custom tune is really only needed to tweak AFR's (perhaps due to different fuels) or push the limits on safety. 


_Modified by dreadlocks at 2:04 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I've only heard of cams being a problem when you are at the limit of your inj. and or fuel pump and you physically can't supply enough fuel to support them. Like was said above ,the MAF will read the increased airflow and the chip/injectors should supply the appropriate amount of fuel. Mods that increase airflow don't seem to be an issue with chip tuned cars. Mods that increase the chance of knock/detonation do b/c the timing becomes an issue. Changes in compression/boost from what the test car was tuned at really should be retuned for optimum results.


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

cams and FI just dont work,


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (mikebobelak)*

what setup is this????


----------



## EcKoVr6 (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (-THROTTLE-)*








14psi with the #30 setup !!! i run #30 and is for 8-9 psi ....
#42 is for 14psi .... you dont run lean ??


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (mikebobelak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_cams and FI just dont work,


















That's what I want, with a bit slower spool. What's your setup?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

_Quote »_I've only heard of cams being a problem when you are at the limit of your inj. and or fuel pump and you physically can't supply enough fuel to support them.

Well.... You may want to check the overlap before you go and throw any old cam in there. If you don't already have the CAMS in there I wouldn't go out of my way to add them to the setup. The stock CAMS will do just fine.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:23 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_
Well.... You may want to check the overlap before you go and throw any old cam in there.

Ask 50cent about that.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Were talking about CAMS not "Grills".


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Were talking about CAMS not "Grills".

50cent, AKA Brian, AKA the owner of the 700+whp SP Turbo jetta running Schrick 268s. Time to stop making yourself look dumb.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Were talking about CAMS not "Grills".

He's talking about a vortexer's user name..not a "rapper"...50cent on here is brian K with the 700 something whp VRT runnin 268's with boost.. and making sick power


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
50cent, AKA Brian, AKA the owner of the 700+whp SP Turbo jetta running Schrick 268s. Time to stop making yourself look dumb. 

beat me to it







and you sure love making people look dumb


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

Time to learn to recognize a ****ing joke dick.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Time to learn to recognize a ****ing joke dick.


I always thought jokes should be funny. My mistake. Carry on.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

ROF.... cab, your always so much fun to be around. You must make so many friends.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_ROF.... cab, your always so much fun to be around. You must make so many friends.


I'm ****ing hilarious in person, which is where people make friends.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (EcKoVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EcKoVr6* »_







14psi with the #30 setup !!! i run #30 and is for 8-9 psi ....
#42 is for 14psi .... you dont run lean ??

no issues. jeff at c2 said i should be good to go, and he wasnt wrong.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (cabzilla)*

The engine I want to swap over already has the 268s in it and is coilpack. the current engine is stock and distributor..


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (vwguin)*

I run 268s here with no problems.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_I run 268s here with no problems. 

what is your setup?


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
what is your setup?

OBD2
cat 268s
unorthodox l/w pullies
PnP head with a few other goodies (pretty much a completely built head minus big valves)
mk4 bottom end with mk4 headgasket
kinetics stg1 kit currently running 6psi
3" s/s exhaust
Before the turbo, the car was putting down 190 to the wheels with a 2.5" exhaust and I haven't had a chance to dyno it since.


_Modified by seL at 12:18 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (seL)*

Stock valve springs?


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

the question on cams shouldn't be tuning
it should be the question of overlap and no overlap
high lift high duration performance N/A cams have a tendacy to lend themselves to being high overlap, meaning the intake valve and exhaust valve are open during the same amount of time, usually measured in degrees (a cam has x degrees of overlap) 
this is bad on a turbocharged application, it allows boost to flow from the intake valves straight out the exhaust valves, thus losing dynamic compression, thus losing power, might as well drill holes in your boost piping....
I don't care whos making what power with what cams...
they will make more power with a proper F/I cam all the time... so long as the car is tuned right
will 268's work with boost? of course.... is it a waste of time and money? absolutely
sell them and buy a set of cat F/I cams, they will improve bottom end and driveability as well as top end power, how do you go wrong with a mod that helps across the board?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_the question on cams shouldn't be tuning
it should be the question of overlap and no overlap
high lift high duration performance N/A cams have a tendacy to lend themselves to being high overlap, meaning the intake valve and exhaust valve are open during the same amount of time, usually measured in degrees (a cam has x degrees of overlap) 
this is bad on a turbocharged application, it allows boost to flow from the intake valves straight out the exhaust valves, thus losing dynamic compression, thus losing power, might as well drill holes in your boost piping....
I don't care whos making what power with what cams...
they will make more power with a proper F/I cam all the time... so long as the car is tuned right
will 268's work with boost? of course.... is it a waste of time and money? absolutely
sell them and buy a set of cat F/I cams, they will improve bottom end and driveability as well as top end power, how do you go wrong with a mod that helps across the board?


VW VR6 cams are "boost cams" in design.
They are not agressive at all and do not overlap as you say.
These 268s will give him ~40-50+whp at 26-30psi boost vs OEM cams


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

they don't overlap?
is that why you are designing and selling cams in your other thread?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*

I *think* he's doing that for a different reason as I am sure you are about to find out....


_Modified by -:VW:- at 9:08 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (-:VW*

all he has to do is open his valve cover to see that he is wrong
every EVERY motor runs with valve overlap
A: for emissions
B: smoother combustion
C: engine longevity
and it can be planely seen by rotating the motor by hand with the valve cover off


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*

I think the question is, how much? The DSR 256's I have in mine overlap but it's very minimal (4-5 degrees).

_Modified by -:VW:- at 9:07 PM 7-21-2007_


_Modified by -:VW:- at 9:09 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_they don't overlap?
is that why you are designing and selling cams in your other thread?

I even run 112* lobe angle on my turbo cams and propably got the highest Litre HP vs boost on VR6 here on vortex.
Dont worry about the minimal overlap.
i got all my cam cards at work.
Ill try to post em vs some competitor "turbo grind" cams
When the car get some rpm and the velves open 60 x sec its not that crusial with some overlap










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:54 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

but if you were running massive overlap as there is with a larger lobe circle(more duration/high lift N/A cams) you would be losing power, it does matter, turbocharging is about increasing dynamic compression
with a big high lift cam you might make more peak HP, but a proper FI grind (which is what you are doing if you are running low overlap in essence) is going to make more power across the board, and maybe a tad less peak
I am sure the OP isn't building a 35 psi dyno queen
most of us with VRT are running 10 - 20 psi street/track cars making 300-400 whp
we want a broad power band from the moment the go pedal hits the floor, not to wait wait wait untill boost hits 35 psi and the wheels smoke off


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_but if you were running massive overlap as there is with a larger lobe circle(more duration/high lift N/A cams) you would be losing power, it does matter, turbocharging is about increasing dynamic compression
with a big high lift cam you might make more peak HP, but a proper FI grind (which is what you are doing if you are running low overlap in essence) is going to make more power across the board, and maybe a tad less peak
I am sure the OP isn't building a 35 psi dyno queen
most of us with VRT are running 10 - 20 psi street/track cars making 300-400 whp
we want a broad power band from the moment the go pedal hits the floor, not to wait wait wait untill boost hits 35 psi and the wheels smoke off

Dyno queen?
*Its propably still the worlds fastest full weight MK4 with 102mph 1/8th mile trap and 140Mph 1/4th mile trap.*
And its daily driven and on pump stuff








It hit 30psi ~4500rpm with the 0,86 exhaust housing


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (caninus)*

WOW I didn't think my thread was gonaa go this far..... very interesting issues to read, me being new to FI.... I'm still not sure what to do..... I want more power, the car is my daily/weekend racecar (roadcourse, not drag) 
300whp sounds very nice...


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

world's fastest is a pretty tall claim there pal
maybe vortex's fastest...







but the vortex isn't the world
my car hits full boost (16-17psi) at 32-3500 ish rpm, and has all of that power untill redline
I have seen a set of cat F/I cams put 23 more hp to the wheels on a setup similiar to mine...
so putting in 268s and makin 40 more hp at 30 psi (like you stated earlier) just isn't that impressive to me
although I would love to see a company on vortex stand up and prove their ish with a cam comparision for us.... we all know there are more than enough VRT guys these days to benefit from it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_world's fastest is a pretty tall claim there pal
maybe vortex's fastest...







but the vortex isn't the world
my car hits full boost (16-17psi) at 32-3500 ish rpm, and has all of that power untill redline
I have seen a set of cat F/I cams put 23 more hp to the wheels on a setup similiar to mine...
so putting in 268s and makin 40 more hp at 30 psi (like you stated earlier) just isn't that impressive to me
although I would love to see a company on vortex stand up and prove their ish with a cam comparision for us.... we all know there are more than enough VRT guys these days to benefit from it

Of course you hit 16psi at 3500 rpm.
were do you think i hit 16psi with my small 2.3L engine ?








Same rpm
I live in europe and we do not have any faster MK4 car here.
Show me one street driven MK4 with simlilar traps ? 

If he want more power use cams and take the real world hit from the physics and rev more.
If you just want 300whp just use OEM. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so you have maybe a 1000 rpm rev range in which you make max power?
just doesn't make sense to me, to me thats a dyno queen.... 
the point of this thread to me is at x amount of boost F/I cams will make more power for more revs than a high lift high duration cam will


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_so you have maybe a 1000 rpm rev range in which you make max power?
just doesn't make sense to me, to me thats a dyno queen.... 
the point of this thread to me is at x amount of boost F/I cams will make more power for more revs than a high lift high duration cam will



No i have 4000rpm of 450whp+.
*Do it correct and get a built head and you end up with alot broader powerband due to the fact that 8200rpm aint a problem no more.*
Being able to rev out 1st and 2nd gear is what all VRT really need even if its just at 15psi.
My car have a totaly flat TQ curve from ~4500rpm to 8200rpm.
That is a broad power band.
look at all those low boost VRT dynos here on vortex with a TQ curve that peak at 4000rpm and just fall of after that.
That is not a broad power band http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The secret to a fast car is being able to launch and build boost in first like hitting ~55-65mph in 1st gear.



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:57 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

your right about being able to launch and build boost...
but making a motor that doesnt make power for 4000 rpm and spending $$$ on a head is only one way to do it...
the other way to do it is with traction and the power going to the right wheels (stay tuned for this project)
with your trap speeds you should be running 9 second quarter miles not 11's I hope your tranny works out this time so we can see what that thing does... I know its capable, but not everyone is going to build an 8000 rpm drag car
its possible to make 450+ whp below 7000 rpm too... and we don't have to wait for it


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

That's what I want, with a bit slower spool. What's your setup?

Ita a kinetic manny and turbo, DRC 268's, and 42lb program. I'm running all 2.5" piping through a "big" intercooler, 3" dp back....


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (mikebobelak)*


_Quote »_WOW I didn't think my thread was gonaa go this far..... very interesting issues to read, me being new to FI.... I'm still not sure what to do..... I want more power, the car is my daily/weekend racecar (roadcourse, not drag)

In your case just leave the stock ones in there. For autocross you want your power to come up faster. What these guys are talking about is picking up power waaaay up in the RPM band. You think you'll make it there before you have to brake for the next corner?


_Modified by -:VW:- at 10:20 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (-:VW*

Well, I blew my motor last night. Not sure how ****ed it is or what the cause was until I open it up. As much as I liked the 268s in there, I will likely be replacing them with boost cams since everything has to come out anyways.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (seL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seL* »_Well, I blew my motor last night. Not sure how ****ed it is or what the cause was until I open it up. As much as I liked the 268s in there, I will likely be replacing them with boost cams since everything has to come out anyways.

What exactly happened? Overboost, overrev? Still only at 6 psi?


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
What exactly happened? Overboost, overrev? Still only at 6 psi?

I won't know for sure until it gets opened up. It wasn't because of an overrev, as I was in 5th when it happened. Some loud knocking, but no smoking or leaking. I was able to drive it off the highway to my friends house without issue aside from the knocking. The temp gauge started to peek over 1/2 way too. Sounds like a bearing but again not sure until it gets cracked open. Only 6psi and I barely beat on it, so I'm thinking just a fluke break in something down low. The car felt/sounded weird for the past couple of days so I guess it was on it's way out and last night it decided to give in. Replacing the block is not my worry, I just hope I didn't ruin the head, because there is a lot of money in the head.
I was running a mk4 headgasket which I doubt was the issue, but who knows....I'll be putting in a headspacer now anyways.


_Modified by seL at 7:37 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (seL)*

I'd just like to get 250-300 whp...... That would be a very fun street/roadrace car..... I think... I'm past the drag race thing although its still fun...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

250-300whp is a good amount of power in a ~ 2800lb. FWD car. You'll still be reliable, hold traction for the most part, and you won't break nearly as much as the 400+ crew. You'll also save alot of money doing it conservatively. 6cylvwguy put down 257whp in his SC Corrado and he gives alot of cars fits on the road course. You could also run 12's at the strip w/ some traction, good driving and weight reduction. 
Fast is a relative term. I enjoy my ~ 230-250whp car as much as the 400whp guys do. Learn to be satisfied with what you have







More power will equal more money, and potentially more headaches and you'll still get beat up by REALLY fast cars of the RWD and AWD variety.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*

I like your response... My green Corrado also used to have a 130 shot of Nitrous..... Best quarter was 13.2 @105..... I know I'd get beat by alot of higher hp cars out there now..... I think 250-300whp is a good number and very streetable for fwd....
I think SC would be the way to go........ 
I think I should rebuild the stock engine if I go FI, its got about 75k on it....


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Fast is a relative term. I enjoy my ~ 230-250whp car as much as the 400whp guys do. Learn to be satisfied with what you have







More power will equal more money, and potentially more headaches and you'll still get beat up by REALLY fast cars of the RWD and AWD variety.

Its because most people relate _fast_ to what you make on the dyno...not actual drivability.
400hp may be good fro driving in a straight line...but try taking it on a twisty canyon road.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (abt cup)*

I'm not knocking anyone's goals but what is the highest hp/torque FWD production car? New altima/maxima ~275 ish. Anything over 300hp ever? There is a reason for that. You can't put it down on the street w/ street tires. Just can't see spending all my time and money building a 400+whp FWD car that I drive on the street so I can spin wheels through 1st, 2nd, and most of 3rd.


----------



## bluegrape (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*

yeah but once you get into 4th







...j/k i hear what you are saying. its not the hp that is the hard part. its the way it comes on. you supercharged guys could prob have 310-320whp and still put it down just fine with some good rubber.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (bluegrape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluegrape* »_yeah but once you get into 4th







...j/k i hear what you are saying. its not the hp that is the hard part. its the way it comes on. 


Which is why you want a "lazier" turbo.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (cabzilla)*

so I should keep the stock engine and sell the built one for a SC???


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

ttt


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (vwguin)*

anyone running 268s with a supercharger and c2 fueling??? 
more info on this....


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*

I remember seeing that dyno of Brian K's Schrick268 cam 12v VRT. I do recall quite clearly how it kept making power past red line. I think if that car would have had a new rev limiter of around 8000rpms or 8500rpms it still would have been making power. Sick is all I can say when I think of that dyno graph. 9.69 in the 1/4th still no VR6T since then has come close. Seems Brian K raised the bar a little too high.


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: VR6 268s and FI (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_I'm not knocking anyone's goals but what is the highest hp/torque FWD production car? New altima/maxima ~275 ish. Anything over 300hp ever? 

Toyota Aurion TRD (camry 3.5 supercharged fwd)
320hp austrailian market
they get all the good stuff
any how its far heavier automobile


----------



## c25porter (Sep 12, 2006)

So I have a 295whp and 305 ft-lbs Jetta VRT, and I am happy with the power, but I lose traction in second alot, when coming out of turns or getting on it around 35-40mph. 
I would love to get something to help bring the power on in a more steady, traction capable way, would a F/I cam help the cause?
Also my exhaust is 2.5" turbo back, would a 3" help flatten out the torque curve?


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: (c25porter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c25porter* »_So I have a 295whp and 305 ft-lbs Jetta VRT, and I am happy with the power, but I lose traction in second alot, when coming out of turns or getting on it around 35-40mph. 
I would love to get something to help bring the power on in a more steady, traction capable way, would a F/I cam help the cause?
Also my exhaust is 2.5" turbo back, would a 3" help flatten out the torque curve?

get a bigger hotside and a 3inch exhaust. LSD would help too if you don't have one already.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

CAI, euro tb, schrick 268s, GIAC 268 chip, Genie header, high flow cat to 2.5 inch pipe to Magnaflow muffler, trans has G60/ VR6 gears with quaife diff and 3.94 r&p. this is my current set up now..
would this set up work with a supercharger, chip, and fueling??? where is the power band if this works??? low, mid or high??


----------



## vr6freak (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (vwguin)*

i know there was one guy running 268's in his sc vr.
can't think of his name off the top of my head..black jetta down in FL i beleive


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (vr6freak)*

Not 268's but this is a dyno of DSR 256's and a homemade ported head on my old SC setup. Lower numbers are 8 psi and VF software(lean 14.5:1). Higher numbers are 11.5psi and C2 software ~11.5:1.
VF kits on Corrados don't put down near these #'s so I'm pretty sure the cams/port were working. My HP is still rising at fuel cut. Haven't dyno'ed w/ the turbo yet.


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwguin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguin* »_CAI, euro tb, schrick 268s, GIAC 268 chip, Genie header, high flow cat to 2.5 inch pipe to Magnaflow muffler, trans has G60/ VR6 gears with quaife diff and 3.94 r&p. this is my current set up now..
would this set up work with a supercharger, chip, and fueling??? where is the power band if this works??? low, mid or high??

the 3.94 ring and pinion...i thought the stock gti R&P was good enough. 
i had v2, 11psi, BVH, 268's, genie header, 3in header back with borla muffler, high flow intake manifold, 9:1 compression, peloquin, C2 42lb stuff and the cams made a good difference and it changed as you did the mods. 
i also never ran the nitrous i had or water meth. didnt need to and im sure i was well over 300hp and even on stock compression it ran great. 
i had everything but the 3in exhaust and i felt the cams kick in at 3800rpms....and the exhaust was just a resinator dumping under the car with no cat and before the beam....
after the 3in exhaust exiting at the rear with just a borla race muffler, the power increased and the cams kicked in sooner at about 2800rpms. 
even with the diff, your gonna run through the gears pretty quick unless you just stick to low psi which is pointless.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

3.94 is real good for supercharged apps.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

shimmel 268 cams and 12psi boost (stand alone)


----------



## jeremy757 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

can you tell me more about your setup


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (jeremy757)*

CAI, euro tb, schrick 268s, GIAC 268 chip, Genie header, high flow cat to 2.5 inch pipe to Magnaflow muffler, trans has G60/ VR6 gears with quaife diff and 3.94 r&p. this is my current set up now..
would this set up work with a supercharger, chip, and fueling??? where is the power band if this works??? low, mid or high??


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwguin)*

quit beating a dead horse and boost your car already. if your playing this much of a Q&A game, your not gonna be happy when you actually do it cause youll be expecting what other have or discribed.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xblueinsanityx* »_shimmel 268 cams and 12psi boost (stand alone)









more info on setup please


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

just doing research for it. eventually will do it, just want to get the right kit and fueling for this set up... the 268s aren't FI cams..


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

kiel which 268s were you running??? I have Schrick


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (vwguin)*

what one person considers not right for one thing, another who has tried it can say it prolly isnt right but it worked damn well. i had TT cams. but its not any cam is gonna make 10 more hp than the next and the profile is that much different than the next. 

just boost it and go. if you dont like it, take stuff off then. 
and to prove your point, people say you want 256 cams....well people complain about them cause yes, they are great off the line but you run out of top end real quick.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

Im running TT 268/260 in my 3.0l VRT and it pulls HARD up top.
Im guessing the ones saying they're not forced induction cams have not used them on forced indution.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

i guess the next thing for me is to get the right sc kit and fueling....


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_Im running TT 268/260 in my 3.0l VRT and it pulls HARD up top.
Im guessing the ones saying they're not forced induction cams have not used them on forced indution.


and most of the people who say they work great, have never tried a properly designed similar sized FI cam.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
and most of the people who say they work great, have never tried a properly designed similar sized FI cam.









properly designed similar sized huh.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dmondubz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmondubz* »_
properly designed similar sized huh.









fi cam = high lift, narrow lobe centers, low overlap
its quite possible to have a NA and FI cam both having 268 degrees of lift. Or did you think all 268 cams are the same.


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
fi cam = high lift, narrow lobe centers, low overlap
its quite possible to have a NA and FI cam both having 268 degrees of lift. Or did you think all 268 cams are the same.









i was just laughing mainly at the " properly designed"


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
fi cam = high lift, narrow lobe centers, low overlap
its quite possible to have a NA and FI cam both having 268 degrees of lift. Or did you think all 268 cams are the same.









this isnt gonna turn into a peeing contest...i do believe no 268's have ever been FI cams. the only FI cams you hear about are the DSR 256's, maybe 262's. 
this thread is kinda pointless. first it manages 3 pages of "should i run 268's with a supercharger" all cause you got 268's in your car right now. now you need to decide on what supercharger kit and fueling to get, is that gonna be another 2 threads? 
best fueling is C2
only charger kits your gonna find are VF which blow and are a waste of money or everything else found on here for sale used cause no real charger kits are made new anymore.


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

what would you suggest kiel???


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (punk rock kiel)*

no pissing contest here, i have'nt even unzipped yet










_Quote, originally posted by *punk rock kiel* »_
i do believe no 268's have ever been FI cams. the only FI cams you hear about are the DSR 256's, maybe 262's. 



punk rock have you used 268's w/FI or do you just use what you hear about








i never said they were "great" and i was simply posting up my opinion and experience with the 268's w/FI. i know a couple people running 262's and i have driven there cars on numerous days also my 94 VRT has stock cams so ive had experience with them.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: (vwguin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguin* »_what would you suggest kiel???

Pick up a used C2/AMS kit and go from there. V1 and V2 chargers have more power potential than the V9 unit offered from VF. What are your intentions with the setup / what do you do with the car?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (DeckManDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeckManDubs* »_
Pick up a used C2/AMS kit and go from there. V1 and V2 chargers have more power potential than the V9 unit offered from VF. What are your intentions with the setup / what do you do with the car? 

or buy a procharger and fab your own kit with c2 fueling









i will say this stock VR with headspacer and c2 fueling - you will make 400whp if you have the right components selected
but on the street you will blow the tires off the car with anything over 300whp so really what are your plans for the car because once you hit a certain number for a car you only drive to work and back it just starts to waste fuel


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

well it is my weekend/road race/fun car. I do want more power, up to 300whp tops, i think is good... 
i do have schrick 268s in the car already too.... just want "more power"
thanks for the info..


_Modified by vwguin at 11:37 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwguin)*

turbo


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

kinda on a small budget at the moment.. i think all i need is a kit with fueling....


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (vwguin)*

not sure on prices now but when i was looking at supercharger kits they really did not seem to be that much cheaper - not unless you went with a 8-9psi kit with no head spacer kind of deal
i guess post your budget and we can go from there


----------



## vwguin (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (Juiced6)*

at the moment I'm trying to sell stuff and swap engines and stuff....


----------

